# lymphoma



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

anyone have this what were your symptoms I am waiting for results of a large lymph node I had removed


----------



## ithurts (Oct 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. I have Hashimotos and I have a brother in his 50s that did have lymphoma in his thyroid. They removed it and on his post surgery check up they found he had it in the other gland. They successfully removed it and he still works and other than 
taking heavy dose of synthroid he is fine.
Hope things will be the same for you.


----------

